
Google: Why do we let this creepy company spy on our emails? - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-1337837/Google-Why-let-creepy-company-spy-emails.html
======
jamesbkel
I don't personally use these services, so I can't confirm this myself, but
does anyone know if this statement is/could be true?

"On the one hand it is free, but then so are Hotmail and Yahoo - which both
also rely on advertising, but which don't appear to trawl through your emails
and hit you with intrusive ads within milliseconds."

I find it hard to believe that Yahoo and Hotmail don't target ads... seems to
me that maybe Google just does a better job.

------
fdghfdgh
If the Daily Mail thinks they're creepy, that's as good a reason to trust them
as I've ever needed.

~~~
frobozz
Agreed. "Hurrah for the Blackshirts", "Sturdy Young Nazis" and all that.

------
eiji
Maybe I would pay Google $4.99 per month to use all it's products (not just
mail) without Ad's and high privacy settings.

However, I'm not sure if Google wants my money. Life is easy with an ad-based
service.

------
cafard
Because we've weighed the costs and benefits? I don't use it for anything
particularly important--it gets to see the coupons Borders sends me, the HN
Monthly, and that's about it.

